
Why Tiling Window Managers Suck - clircle
http://xahlee.info/linux/why_tiling_window_manager_sucks.html
======
phendrenad2
I agree that tiling window managers take an ideal too far, and modern
operating systems have enough window-control key combos to satisfy me (Windows
10, at least. On Mac you'll need one of several readily available app store
apps, such as BetterSnapTool. On Linux... read the blog post this thread is
about)

------
benj111
I thought I was going to be disagreeing with this, but the suggested workflow
does make sense.

What I'm undecided on is if the shortcomings are inherent to tiling WMs.

